# Fungus over sphagnum moss



## Bioguy77 (Apr 26, 2018)

I have recently put a sphagnum moss carpet on the floor of my vivarium and it started growing fungus. I have ready many posts on the topic and the general idea is that the fungus is harmless. But i am still abit worried if this fungus is harmful to us humans if they start dispersing spores into the air. Any help appreciated.









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings,

Don't use this sphagnum moss as a facemask - short of that, you should be fine. 

There is likely some other organic material mixed-in with your sphagnum - once that material is consumed the fungi will likely disappear.

Is there a reason you chose sphagnum for the floor? It is not the best choice for plants (too acidic and poor in nutrients) or critters (too wet).


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Sphagnum moss over substrate is old school IF you are going to have dart frogs in the tank. Some online retailers still seem to suggest it for dart vivs, but it retains too much moisture for that purpose. As kim said, it's not good for the frogs.

Mark


----------



## Bioguy77 (Apr 26, 2018)

Thanks for replies. Its a Biopod Terra and the company recommends using sphagnum moss and not soil. Probably soil gets into the tubes under the false bottom and thats why they dont recommend, is my guess. Any thoughts.

Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

I'd suggest using window screen as a small-particle barrier - 3-5 layers should work. Sphagnum will breakdown over time anyway - so the tube-clogging issue is a potential issue either way.

Are you keeping critters in this tank?


----------



## Bioguy77 (Apr 26, 2018)

I do have a window screen over the false bottom. The pod has 3 leucomelas. 

I think i will get rid of the moss. Too much hassle. I really dont like the fungus. I have sensitive lungs and am worried the spores might disperse in the house.

Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Bioguy77 said:


> I do have a window screen over the false bottom. The pod has 3 leucomelas.
> 
> I think i will get rid of the moss. Too much hassle. I really dont like the fungus. I have sensitive lungs and am worried the spores might disperse in the house.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


I prefer leaf litter


----------

